# 300zx turbo 500.00



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Guys I know you probably get this a lot but I have to know before I step on my foot. I found this 300zx I do not not what year model But I do know it is an anniversery edition I think it says 50th but I'm not sure . THe motor and tranny are both in good shape and runs good, But it has been smacked on the frontend but not even hard enough to even hurt the frame, But it did brake the electric fan and bust the headlights mess up the hood and right quarterpanel. also a little damage to the back right quarter panel also a small amount of rust on the roof about the size of a basketball. This car has as many options on the inside as a New lincoln. climate control,shock adjusters, and something called a body sonic amplifier, I do not know what this is but I'm sure one of you do. this thing has everything including t-tops and blackleather embroided seats. The inside is very clean and it has 72,000 miles on the odometer. By the way all the information cluster is digtal.

So tell me guys is it worth it!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

yes


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

why?


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

I have found out that it is a 84' model and that that sold for 26k new. Out of the 76,000 300's only 5000 50th anni's were made. Anymore info?


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

that's a damn good price. You could go to a junk yard and pull the parts you need from any 84-85 300zx turbo. What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

The body sonic amplifier is a massaging system built into the seats.


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

well i've been researching, 
and it has rather unoriginal paint and is covered in overspray. 
What about the leather it feels quite hard. Will sometype of softener prevent it from cracking. 
Also I'm interested in power potential. What type of power can the factory internals handle. How far can the stock turbo be pushed for what type of gains. Also how much does a full three inch exhaust net. Also what other types of mods can be performed for what types of power begining with the smallest in cost.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

factory internals can handle around 400hp.

Stock turbo can be pushed up to 15 psi, but only if you have upgraded injectors/fuel pump/ECU. 12 psi is the stopping point if you are running on stock parts since the injectors are at 100% duty at that psi. 12 psi will net around 30 hp more.

You can get 3" mandrel bent exhaust made by a local exhaust shop in your area for under $500 most likely. Also use Flowmaster mufflers since they give the best sound on the turbo Z31.

intake, exhaust, and a boost controller set to 10psi will get you into the low 14's. Add larger injectors, JWT ECU, better FPR, and intercooler and you're looking at low 13's or high 12's. Internals and upgraded turbo would most likely bump you into the 11's and the cost for all the internals and stuff isn't any more expensive than the parts you see these other Nissans having.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

met a guy who put on an intercooler on a Z31. worth it, but mad, crazy plumbing


----------



## ldsolja4 (Mar 1, 2003)

wheres it at i want it lol


----------

